# Hopper Joey swap?



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

I help my father (age 82) with his tech stuff. He ordered a Hopper and Joey on his own a few months ago. I was not there when it was installed. The Hopper (big box) was installed on a little used bedroom TV and the Joey (small box) was installed on his main 56" HD TV in the living room. The only reason I can think the installer may have set it up this way was because his internet connection was in the bedroom. 

I visit every Sunday to watch football. I find the trick play functions on the remote to work very poorly and picture quality is not all that great. I am thinking about swapping the Hopper and the Joey. Will the Hopper work better than the Joey? Is there a simple way to get it hooked back up to the internet through the Joey box? thanks,


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure about the PQ issues you are seeing. The TV likely needs calibration or other settings changed. As for the Hopper/Joey swap, as long as all coax is RG-6, you can swap the receivers, as long as you swap the connections at the node. 

Hopper goes on the HOST port and Joey goes on the CLIENT port. Hopper does have slightly better trick play and you would also gain PiP on the big screen. 

As for connecting the Hopper to the Internet, that can be accomplished with a wireless adapter if your dad had a wireless AP.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

3HaloODST said:


> Not sure about the PQ issues you are seeing. The TV likely needs calibration or other settings changed. As for the Hopper/Joey swap, as long as all coax is RG-6, you can swap the receivers, as long as you swap the connections at the node.
> 
> Hopper goes on the HOST port and Joey goes on the CLIENT port. Hopper does have slightly better trick play and you would also gain PiP on the big screen.
> 
> As for connecting the Hopper to the Internet, that can be accomplished with a wireless adapter if your dad had a wireless AP.


The picture gets jerky during fast moving sports action. My father doesn't notice it but I do and it was much better when he still had DirecTv.

Where can I find which wirelss adapters are supported?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

The TV still likely needs adjustment for the Dish picture. Every new box I put on my TVs I calibrate. Even simply changing connections (say from component to HDMI) needs adjustment. I have no problems with Dish PQ on any of my TVs, whether it be Hopper, Joey, or 722k. 

As for the wireless adapter, Dish sells it for $25. You may even be able to get a free one from Dish if you contact DIRT. Currently the only supported model is the WNDA3100v2. That's v2 and NOT v1.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

You don't need wireless, you can get an HIC from Dish to connect Internet near the Joey.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks, I will contact Dish for my father on Sunday when I go to visit and get something. I had to google HIC to see what it is and found the Hopper Internet Connection for $23 on Amazon. Either solution seems fine to me.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"patmurphey" said:


> You don't need wireless, you can get an HIC from Dish to connect Internet near the Joey.


Oh yeah. Forgot about the HIC.

Dish could probably get OP a free WiFi adapter he could install himself. HIC would require a truck roll. Though, if it's within the 60-day install period, may be able to get a free truck roll.


----------

